# Chinese wisteria



## Hoover67 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am going to be getting two doelings over the Labor Day holliday!   Yea!  I have been looking over their day pen and found some chinese wisteria ... the kind that goes everywhere.  I know they cannot eat Japenese wisteria, but what about the chinese wisteria?

Michele


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats!  I bet you are excited.  Yes, it is toxic and it can be a royal pain to get rid of but you have some time to act.  I'd grab some round-up and get to work (they recommend 14 days of withholding before letting animals at an area that has been treated but I think I might wait longer if you are treating a lot of it just to be safe).


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 5, 2011)

z


----------



## Hoover67 (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh no.  It is more rampant than I originally thought.  This is the only place for my new babies to go.  I just do not think I can get it all out.  There are runners everywhere.  There is also a lot of poison ivy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 6, 2011)

If it were me, I'd just wipe out all the growth  

Menards trip-$7 sprayer and $25 concentrated roundup.

Mix and spray, mix and spray, mix and spray, then in a week, hit it again to make sure you got it all. Rhizomes (the runners, the same thing crabgrass uses to spread itself) will retract and die off for the most part on the first round but some can remain and need another round, and maybe some spot treatment next year, but it will work.  Next year, you could till it up and through some seed down as well so they have something nice to nibble on, but I wouldn't till this year as it will just chop up the rhizomes and spread the plants.


----------



## Hoover67 (Aug 6, 2011)

I found this website when I first started thinking about the goats:

http://thegoatpatrol.com/

On this site they say:

"Goat Patrol offers an environmentally friendly solution to your weed and brush problems. Unlike noisy machines and toxic sprays, our goats remove problem plants quietly and safely. Our will herd happily devour English ivy, poison ivy, honeysuckle, wild rose, blackberry, kudzu, privet, *chinese wisteria*, and more!



Then I read something different, but never have seen a reference to the Chinese wisteria ... only to the Japenese wisteria.  Is there a definitive resource somewhere?

Is there another animal I could put there to clear it out first?  It is not so terrible that you cannot walk through it.  The field just has several plants shooting up!

THanks


----------

